# Michael Redd announces retirement



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Announced today, gave a little speech during a timeout at the Bucks game tonight to the crowd. A very good player that was unfairly made to be the face of a poorly run organization. Names up at the top of a lot of the Bucks all time records after spending 11 seasons there. #22 could go up in the rafters at some point as well (not before Big Dog or Ray I hope)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Always enjoyed watching him in Milwaukee.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

One of the best pure shooters in the league the last decade, one of the quickest releases I have ever seen on an nba player. If you gave him 6 inches he would make you pay.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Great player. Shame that injuries cut his career short.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

roux said:


> If you gave him 6 inches he would make you pay.


They charge by the inch nowadays?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Adam said:


> They charge by the inch nowadays?


:hano:


----------

